#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Mη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο

## piper

Συνάδελφοι έχω κάνει ένα τοπογραφικό εμβαδού 322 μ2 και πρόσοψης 14,7. Είναι εκτός σχεδίου στη Νέα Μάκρη, αλλά έχει ένα σπίτι ισόγειο 50m2. Τι πρέπει να γράψω στη δήλωση Ν.651/77; Πως είναι δυνατόν να έχει σπίτι και να έινα μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο;

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

μήπως το κτήριο προυπάρχει του 1955 όπου δεν απαιτείται άδεια οικοδομής αλλά νομιμοποίηση του σαν προ του 1955

----------


## piper

όχι δεν είναι τόσο παλαιό, νομίζω είναι πριν το '80.

----------


## Theo

Συνάδελφε η Ν.Μάκρη και γενικά η Αν. Αττική είναι γεμάτη αυθαίρετα.

Ζήτα προηγούμενους τίτλους και άδεια αν υπάρχει.

Ρεύμα έχει ?

----------


## nik mourouzis

Ακόμα και αν δεν είναι προ του '55 δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να πάρει βεβαίωση περιγράμματος προ του '55. Αν δεχθεί ο Δήμος να δώσει βεβαίωση....

----------

